# Houston + Crawford = LOVE?



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

from the daily news

"I wanna help him become a better player than he already is," Houston said. "We got to get to know each other and do what it takes. <b>Maybe we'll have some slumber parties</b> or something." 

is Houston abandoning his christianity for Jamal?


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> from the daily news
> 
> "I wanna help him become a better player than he already is," Houston said. "We got to get to know each other and do what it takes. <b>Maybe we'll have some slumber parties</b> or something."
> ...


I love JC too, hesj ust a lovable guy, dont be such a jackass about it

JAMAL CRAWFORD    he worth all the caps in the WORLD


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> from the daily news
> 
> "I wanna help him become a better player than he already is," Houston said. "We got to get to know each other and do what it takes. <b>Maybe we'll have some slumber parties</b> or something."
> ...


That is a very funny little quote. Slumber parties?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i heard McGreevey was invited.....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I think he would accept that invitation with open arms


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

and an open zipper


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

...or an open mouth


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Knicks expressing their homosexuality.. What's new?


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> ...or an open mouth


and two open nostrils,




ooooooo JC smells FRESH, fresh, exctiing, im so excited............................................houston...we have a problem


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> and two open nostrils,
> ...



You so funny.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Damn, this board is desperate for a new rumor...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*new rumor*

Truth was traded to the Clipper board for 2 chiili dogs and a bag of popcorn to be named later. President D. Sterling was quoted as saying "Our board has had credibility issues....now no one can say we have lack Truth" There were no further comments because no one cared.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Clippers got raped...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah i definitely think we get the better end of that deal. its like a never ending cycle for the clippers. they always always manage to suck. if the clippers traded their entire roster and coach to the pistons for their entire team and coach, they would still miss the playoffs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you guys can ill afford to lose the "Truth" with the banning of Rashidi and KBF:yes: 

at best,it was a marginal trade for the Knicks..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The Knicks expressing their homosexuality.. What's new?


are you starting to feel a lil warm and fuzzy??:no:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So Jamal wasn't wanted in Chicago because he was gay! now it all makes sense.


----------

